# Fenster zentrieren



## sooks (21. Sep 2004)

Ich möchte ein Fenster, egal bei welcher Auflösung, immer in der Mitte anzeigen. Wie mach ich das am besten???

mfg Gundi


----------



## foobar (21. Sep 2004)

Füg einfach das deinem Frame hinzu:

```
Dimension d = this.getToolkit().getScreenSize();
		this.setLocation((int) ((d.getWidth() - this.getWidth()) / 2), (int) ((d.getHeight() - this.getHeight()) / 2));
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Sep 2004)

Das geht aber noch einfacher.
Füge dies (auch in der selben Reihenfolge) in den Konstruktor der Fenster-Klasse ein:

```
setSize(height, width);
setLocationRelativeTo(null);
```


----------



## thE_29 (21. Sep 2004)

hey geil 

und ich hab da immer die urlange wurscht gehabt mit ausrechnen usw, das is ja supi  
[duke]TOLL![/duke]


----------



## foobar (21. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht aber noch einfacher.
> Füge dies (auch in der selben Reihenfolge) in den Konstruktor der Fenster-Klasse ein:
> 
> ```
> ...



sehr schön  :applaus:


----------



## sooks (21. Sep 2004)

danke, jetzt funktionierts!!


----------



## VipViper2000 (24. Mai 2005)

Hoi Leute!

Wenn ich den code



```
setLocationRelativeTo(null);
```

bei meinem Frame einfüge, wird nicht die Mitte des Frames, sondern die linke obere Ecke auf die Mitte des Bildschirms zentriert... Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Füge dies (auch *in der selben Reihenfolge*) ein


----------



## VipViper2000 (24. Mai 2005)

Ja, schon klar, Fehler von mir:


```
super.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(670,460));
		super.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
```

So sieht mein Code aus...Liegt es daran, dass ich es nicht über setSize mache?

EDIT: Okay, hat sich erledigt. Mit setSize geht es. Aber warum? Eine kurze Erklärung wäre nett.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2005)

na setPreferredSize() bring bei einem Frame wohl nicht viel  :wink:


----------



## VipViper2000 (24. Mai 2005)

Mhmmm... Da muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## abollm (25. Mai 2005)

Ich bin ja echt überrascht, welche Dinge hier nicht bekannt sind.

Naja, auch ich lerne ja ständig dazu. ;-)


----------

